# Club Head Speed Vs Ball Speed Vs Side Spin



## talljoe67 (Jan 22, 2012)

Greetings I am a first time user here so pardon me if I make any errors. I have recently adjusted my swing and tempo, and I'm excited to find out what my distance, slice or draw tendencies with the following #'s

Club head speed - 120 mph
Ball speed. - 168mph
Side spin. - (-) 400
Backspin. - 1500 - 3000
Launch angle. - 15*

Of course these are all averages and I'm trying to see if I'm heading in the right direction.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

talljoe67 said:


> Greetings I am a first time user here so pardon me if I make any errors. I have recently adjusted my swing and tempo, and I'm excited to find out what my distance, slice or draw tendencies with the following #'s
> 
> Club head speed - 120 mph
> Ball speed. - 168mph
> ...


Joe: welcome to the forum. I wish I could tell what the numbers mean as far as progress
they look impressive. All I can say is be glad your launch angle isn't 90* someone will jump in and give you the proper answer you are looking for. again Welcome hope to read more from you


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

talljoe67 said:


> Greetings I am a first time user here so pardon me if I make any errors. I have recently adjusted my swing and tempo, and I'm excited to find out what my distance, slice or draw tendencies with the following #'s
> 
> Club head speed - 120 mph
> Ball speed. - 168mph
> ...


I'm guessing from launch angle and clubhead speed that these figures are for a driver.

A 120 swingspeed for your driver is pretty decent - wish I could swing that quick.
Side spin I'm not sure about.
Back spin... if that is the window, i.e. 1,500 up to 3,000 its just about okay but ideally you could do with dropping it down to less than 2,500, if you're going to be picky.
15* launch angle(if its a driver) is just about on the money. What loft on the driver? For example, if its a 7.5* and you're knocking it out at 15* something isn't quite right.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

some insight
Inpractis.com - Tip Of The Week: Using Club and Ball Speed to Improve Your Swing


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

That is a good link for information on this part of the golf swing. I have always been pro swing easy, and in control to score better. Problem is, like a lot of golfers I sometimes want to swing for fences just because. Consistently playing fairways, and greens can get boring for me, since there are not millions of dollars at stake. :laugh:


stevel1017 said:


> some insight
> Inpractis.com - Tip Of The Week: Using Club and Ball Speed to Improve Your Swing


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> That is a good link for information on this part of the golf swing. I have always been pro swing easy, and in control to score better. Problem is, like a lot of golfers I sometimes want to swing for fences just because. Consistently playing fairways, and greens can get boring for me, since there are not millions of dollars at stake. :laugh:


What if a beer was at stake


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It's usually after a beer or two that I start swinging for the fences...


broken tee said:


> What if a beer was at stake


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> It's usually after a beer or two that I start swinging for the fences...


Does Nellis AFB have a golf course. I can get us on there. 

yes they do


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Nellis does indeed have a course, and is probably one of the very few in the area I have never golfed at. 

That said back to swing speeds. I know that the easier the ball impact feels, in my hands, the farther the ball seems to fly. This sensation of feel seems to go right along with the linked article above. I know I hit a ball today the went past my normal 240 yards by about 25 yards. It felt more like I missed the ball. In reality it was the best swing I had put on a ball with my 10.5, 41.5" driver in quite a while. It just felt good (effortless) because everything was working together, in balance during that particular swing. There in lies the main problem for us amateurs. It's tough for us to duplicate those great swings, more often. If I could hit the ball 265 every time, I'd be using 2 clubs less into the greens. Two clubs less approach shots for me might mean 5-7 strokes (on average) less, per round.

Also the longer the golfer can hold their wrist cock, the faster the club head will be moving through the impact zone. With the club head trailing the hands when approaching the impact zone, the club head has to travel faster than the hands to catch up to them during the release of the wrist cock. Timing has a lot to do with this. Release to soon, and you lose club head speed. Release too late and the club head is probably still trying to catch up with the hands at impact. Maximum club head speed has not been reached at impact.


broken tee said:


> Does Nellis AFB have a golf course. I can get us on there.
> 
> yes they do


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Nellis does indeed have a course, and is probably one of the very few in the area I have never golfed at.
> 
> That said back to swing speeds. I know that the easier the ball impact feels, in my hands, the farther the ball seems to fly. This sensation of feel seems to go right along with the linked article above. I know I hit a ball today the went past my normal 240 yards by about 25 yards. It felt more like I missed the ball. In reality it was the best swing I had put on a ball with my 10.5, 41.5" driver in quite a while. It just felt good (effortless) because everything was working together, in balance during that particular swing. There in lies the main problem for us amateurs. It's tough for us to duplicate those great swings, more often. If I could hit the ball 265 every time, I'd be using 2 clubs less into the greens. Two clubs less approach shots for me might mean 5-7 strokes (on average) less, per round.
> 
> Also the longer the golfer can hold their wrist cock, the faster the club head will be moving through the impact zone. With the club head trailing the hands when approaching the impact zone, the club head has to travel faster than the hands to catch up to them during the release of the wrist cock. Timing has a lot to do with this. Release to soon, and you lose club head speed. Release too late and the club head is probably still trying to catch up with the hands at impact. Maximum club head speed has not been reached at impact.


I agree with you. I've had the same experience with the driver and irons. felt like I missed the ball yet the best and longest strikes of the round. very seldom have I been able to duplicate the same feel.

Ironically there is a device by medicus to develop the timing you are talking about. saw it on the golf channel...got to get a hobby for the winter cabin fever is setting in.


----------

